# Army/Navy game HERF



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

I am planning to have a HERF on December 3rd for the AN game. It will either be at my house or my local cigar hang out (AKA Crocs). Anyone is invited....espeically the VA crowd as I have yet to Herf with anyone...except a couple of local Va Beachers. Should be fun...let me know as soon as possible so I can get a head count. If you happen to live in OHIO I would suggest a ROAD TRIP! See you guys soon.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

To far for me. But I will be watching that one on the television.

So I guess its go Navy !! :bx


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

To far for me. Thanks for the offer. But I will be watching that one on the television.

So I guess its go Navy !! :bx


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm on the west coast..........  







WOOOHOOO....GO NAVY!!!!! :bx


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

SDmate said:


> I'm on the west coast..........
> 
> WOOOHOOO....GO NAVY!!!!! :bx


 :tpd: 
on both counts


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Bump....anyone??


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

OK Bump one more time for this weekend if anyone wants to join in. PM for details.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I wish Doc.

Have fun and GO NAVY !!! :al


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

HA!!!

Go ARMY BEAN TAVY!!!

*The Rocket:*
(Whistle) - BOOM! - Ahhh 
U.S.M.A. Rah! Rah! 
U.S.M.A. Rah! Rah! 
Hoo-Rah! Hoo-Rah! 
AR-MAY! Rah! 
Team! Team! Team!

*On Brave Old Army Team:*
The Army team's the pride and dream 
Of every heart in gray, 
The Army line you'll ever find 
A terror in the fray;

And when the team is fighting 
for the Black and Gray and Gold 
We're always near with song and cheer 
And this is the tale we're told;

The Army team 
(Band accompaniment) 
(Whistle) 
Rah Rah Rah BOOM!

CHORUS: 
On, brave old Army team, 
On to the fray; 
Fight on to victory, 
For that's the fearless Army way. 
(Whistle Chorus)


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

Damn, just saw this and wish I could make it. Got my mom's b-day luncheon at noon and then probably hanging out with them for a little while longer. Wish I had seen this sooner, we could have done the lunch on Sunday. Hopefully I will get to herf with you sometime soon. Have fun :w


----------



## navydocdisciple (Nov 1, 2005)

I'll be there! Stogies in hand! Go Navy!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

navydocdisciple said:


> I'll be there! Stogies in hand! Go Navy!


Quite the Post Whore aren't you Steve  Look forward to the Herf.


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

I'd love to make it down that way to smoke with you Paul, but I'm flat-a$$ broke until the new year. Next time though.

Go NAVY!!!!


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Come on guys, dont leave the doc hanging...besides it's a chance to raid his humidor, it's full of Opus Xs


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

It's OK...nobody loves me...nobody wants we...I think I'll just go SMOKE A BUNCH OF CUBANS BY MY SELF!!!

GO NAVY


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> It's OK...nobody loves me...nobody wants we...I think I'll just go SMOKE A BUNCH OF CUBANS BY MY SELF!!!
> 
> GO NAVY


I'm there with ya in spirit.
While I wasn't in the service myself, my father was in, you guessed it, the Navy.

GO NAVY


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

Id really love to smoke some habanas and drink some fine drinks with a swabby, squid, deck ape like you Navydoc  but im all the way out here on the west coast wish I could make it.

GO ARMY


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

*Slum and Gravy*

Sons of slum and Gravy 
Will you let the NAVY 
Take from us a victory? Hell No! 
Hear a warriors chorus, 
Sweep that line before us, 
Carry on the victory! Let's Go! 
Onward! Onward! Charge against the foe, 
Forward! Forward! The Army banners go! 
Sons of Mars and Thunder, 
Rip that line asunder, 
Carry on to victory.


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

I thought I'd kick this one back up to rub a little (good natured) salt in the wounds of the Army contingent here on CS.

Man, do I wish I could have made it to this get together. I'm sure it was a good time.

Go NAVY!!!

Cheers!!
Steve


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Many...many....many cigars, Poker, great food, lots of ETOH....and great company made for an awesome time. I hope to have a pre-deployment get together in Mar/Apr 06.....before I go to Kuwait for 6 months...


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Great game! Four in a row, CinC trophy, series lead!!! Oh yea, and best "commercial" - the sub-launched tomahawk that dropped can openers! :r

Wish I could have been there Doc.

*GO NAVY!!!  *


----------

